# Expert Gardener fertilizer is made by...



## Green

Couldn't sleep, and was poking around online.

Remember that "Expert Gardener" brand fertilizer from Walmart?

It's made by...

Drumroll...

"Swiss Farms Products". Website: https://www.omri.org/mfg/swf
Note the email address.

Yup, Scotts.

Confirmed by LCN: https://thelawncarenut.com/blogs/news/what-you-need-to-do-to-winterize-your-lawn

And this old press release: https://www.lawnandlandscape.com/article/scotts-sees-opportunity-as-competitor-shuts-down/

Cool. I remember getting a few bags on sale for an insanely low price a few years ago. Still have a little left. Results were always excellent. I know it doesn't matter who "makes" it (whatever that means...not sure that Scotts actually makes their fertilizer based on a convo with thegrassdactor), but it's interesting.

I've never used the Scott's Southern Lawn Food (32-0-10), but wouldn't be surprised if the Expert Gardener 29-0-4 is composed of the same raw materials, just in a slightly different blend ratio. Can anyone who has both confirm whether they look the same?


----------



## JERSEY

My expert ferts dont have an OHIO address on the back.....pretty sure it says Georgia.
The expert fertilizers I use.....are always larger prills, and look like a lesco......

Nothing like a scotts prill size.

Furthermore, I always have great success with expert. I dont have good results with scotts, its rough on my grass and I even see red-brown spots on grass when using it. I absolutely dont understand why, as it works on other lawns, but not mine.

I love the expert ferts. Always great results. always.


----------



## Green

JERSEY said:


> My expert ferts dont have an OHIO address on the back.....pretty sure it says Georgia.
> The expert fertilizers I use.....are always larger prills, and look like a lesco......
> 
> Nothing like a scotts prill size.


Interesting...mine actually has the same address. Gro Tec, inc., PO Box 290, Madison, GA, 30650.
Looking that one up, it points to Pennington rather than Scotts: http://www.buzzfile.com/business/Gro-Tec,-Inc.-706-342-1234. Also: https://www.packworld.com/design/materials-containers/article/13337444/pressuring-the-competition

That said, my Ace brand 29-0-4 is Swiss Farms, so I guess that one is made by Scotts. It looks like Scotts fert, but with some extra brown chunks (not sure the deal with those). Here's a list of Scotts subsidiaries as of 2011. Swiss Farms is listed at the bottom: https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/825542/000119312511320616/d235241dex21.htm
Not sure who makes Pennington's fertilizers for them.

True Value brand and I believe Jonathan Green as well used to say Lebanon on their bags. Not sure if that's still the case.

OMS Investments is another name to look up.


----------



## ktgrok

I can say that a lot of products are actually produced by local companies - just according to the specifications of the labeld company. Cheaper than having it made in one place and shipped all over. I recently toured the Sunniland plant in Central Florida and they make a bunch of different products for different labels.


----------

